# Is this a cockroach?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like the ones that I remember from childhood.

Have you recently had a new tenant move into the complex, That is usually how they get spread into a complex that regularly exterminates.


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks more like a beetle to me, the roaches I'm was familiar with when living further south where lighter in color than that. The exterminators I'm familiar with will come back and retreat if/when needed. I wouldn't get too excited about seeing just one bug but keep an eye out for more.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Yep, that is a cockroach.


----------



## shocker (Jun 27, 2014)

Look up Wood Roach.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

That isn't a wood roach, least ways it doesn't look anything like the wood roaches in northeast tenn.


----------



## Zozobra (Nov 30, 2017)

I've always heard if there's one there's more. Should I go ahead and have the landlords send the pest control by to do an expection?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Zozobra said:


> I've always heard if there's one there's more. Should I go ahead and have the landlords send the pest control by to do an expection?


An ounce of prevention s worth a pound of cure. i would ask for an inspection.


----------



## shocker (Jun 27, 2014)

I just caught one the other day on a sticky trap. They feed on decaying matter and can be seen hiding under leaves etc.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's an Oriental cockroach. In my house, they came under the door. They can come from drains.

Whether you have pest control done, depends on how you feel about insecticides (& roaches). The landlord may laugh at one roach but one can represent many. I had a tenant call about one flea, once.

Personally, I would wait to see if you see another. It could have just come in with you, through the door. But, if it makes you very anxious, as you said, call them. Those Roach motels, sticky glue in a cardboard box, do work well enough to let you see what is around at night. They are sold at some grocery stores & most hardware stores in the Pesticide section.









Unfortunately, living so closely to other people, you will always have the risk of roaches. These roaches do live under leaves, outside, so the time of year may be a factor.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is the kind that I can't stand. They fly at you. But, that's in Hawaii.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> This is the kind that I can't stand. They fly at you. But, that's in Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 453529


And I'd guess that the natives roast them on a stick too.


ED


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes roach.

One is nothing to worry about, unless you see more...

Go to Big Box Store and buy Ortho Pest Control for 9.95...spray all around points of entry: door inside and out and windows..cheap and you'll be fine.

If your abode is connected to other humans, expect other things out of your control: noise and insects...


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Oriental roach. Perimeter foundation treatment will help. However it is possible that they can come from any nearby sewer drains as well as decaying matter around the home.


----------

